# Accéléromètre iPod Nano



## BioHazard (26 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'acquérir un iPod Nano, mais la fonction accéléromètre me gave ... Elle est certes pratique pour regarder des photos, mais elle se déclenche parfois de manière assez bizarre (ouvrant donc coverflow), y a-t-il un moyen de désactiver cette fonction? (je compte pas utiliser coverflow)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## BioHazard (1 Janvier 2009)

up !


----------



## gabilolo (2 Janvier 2009)

Désolé mais sur les iPod équipés d'un accéléromètre,on ne peut pas le désactiver


----------



## BioHazard (4 Janvier 2009)

Au cas où quelqu'un passe ici, j'ai trouvé la solution entre temps.
En fait avec la dernière mise à jour de l'iPod Nano, on a désormais cette option qui apparaît, et qui désactive l'accéléromètre, donc ne lance pas CoverFlow n'importe quand (par contre l'accéléromètre fonctionne toujours pour les photos).


----------

